# Rustic walnut sofa/coffee table



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

2.5'' x 2.5'' spalted maple legs I salvaged from my fire wood pile.
It was quite the task getting them squared up. The legs are 7* out both directions. I found out that makes mortise & tenon construction a bit more challenging. Everything else is walnut. Finish is 3 coats of semi gloss poly. The butterflies are also spalted maple.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, that is awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Double thumbs up!!!!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice ... love what you did with the butterfly joints


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

LN,
That is really cool, I like it. Nice job on everything. Nice and solid looking, good proportions. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my! I loves me some walnut. ;P Nice table!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Leatherneck, very nice table. Good mix of Walnut and Spalted Maple and great implementation of the bowties. :thumbsup:

Pulled the legs out of the firewood pile? I see that expression quite a lot on this forum – makes me want to get a working fireplace so I can raid my own woodpile:laughing:.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice table. 

Red


----------



## ohwoodeye (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't want to pretend that I am an interior decorator or something, but that beautiful table goes very well with the carpet and couch. Nice job.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Colors really came out nice. Nice craftmanship.


----------



## johney (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey it's very nice and cool table..That's looking very different..and looking very nice ..

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

great work mate .you just need the chairs to match get back to work:laughing::laughing::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

